# P1271 Nightmare



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

2005 Nissan Altima throwing P1271 code. 

I have replaced the o2 sensor and checked the fuse.

I was talking to a mechanic on justanswer who told me to test the terminal housing for slots 2 and 6 but wanted me to somehow test them while plugged in, which doesn't make any sense. 

I tested the housing with the sensor unplugged (since there is seemingly no other way to access the parts to test with multimeter needles) and slots 2 and 6 read about 2.16-2.22. 

EDIT: figured out backprobe. Need extensions. 

Can anyone please tell me what to do at this point with the sensor not sending an electrical signal?


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

This is what the terminal housing reads on the multi meter with engine running. I don't know how to test with it plugged in.


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

This is the new sensor plugged in. 
I'm assuming I place the multimeter needle through the back end.
I need to purchase an extension to do that. 

When I get the backprobe extensions, 
with the engine running, 
what voltage should each wire read?

And if the voltage is low, what should I do?


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

I should also add that I've tried clearing the p1271 code but as soon as I drive for a few minutes the code comes back.


----------

